# Dalmation gives birth 2 18 puppies



## Gemma1009 (Oct 16, 2008)

BBC NEWS | England | Leicestershire | Dalmation gives birth to 18 pups


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

blimey, they'll be busy for a few weeks!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow! thats a big litter!


----------

